

Ask HN: Ipad ssh clients - gradschool

What app do you use for an ssh client on an Ipad? How much do you trust the app or IOS with your private keys? Are there any that are open source? Does jailbreaking help?
======
leejoramo
My favorite has been Panic's Prompt.

[https://www.panic.com/prompt/](https://www.panic.com/prompt/)

I find the UI to be very polished. I admit that on iOS I tend to use SSH more
from my iPhone than the iPad, and have not really given the other SSH clients
a fair test on the iPad.

I trust the app with my private keys. I base this trust on the fact that Panic
is a very long time and well regarded Mac OS developer. Additionally, I have
used their Mac OS Transmit app for SFTP since the original release (I think
that is over 15 years ago).

Obviously your requirements for trusting an app with your private keys maybe
stricter, and require the ability to inspect the code. However if you are at
all able to use a closed source app, I feel comfortable to recommend Prompt.

------
girishso
I didn't look for anything else after I started using iSSH. Perfect for me.
[https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/issh-ssh-vnc-
console/id28776...](https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/issh-ssh-vnc-
console/id287765826?mt=8)

------
stephenr
I use Prompt from Panic on iPhone and iPad mini. Keys are transferred via
iTunes "files" feature and it works well.

------
new299
hterm (41j.com/hterm) is open source, and a free app.

------
akulbe
iSSH and Prompt. They each have good features.

